# How to start a raw food diet...



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

I need the basic info on how to start my doggies on a raw food diet.
I have read and read, and maybe im thinking to far into it, but im still clueless on what to feed and how often. Can someone please give me "kindergarden instrustions"
Seems like everyone/place had their own opinions and negitive thoughts on how each person does things, so any tips would be great!
Thank you!
(Cali 65lbs lab and Ponyo a teeny tiny 3 month old pup):wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Before feeding anything raw, I would have a full blood panel run for 2 reasons. #1, a raw diet can be deadly to a dog with a compromised liver. And #2, it will be good to have a base line and then in 6 months you can see if there have been any changes after transitioning them to the new food. Raw is different then home cooking. I'm doing Dr. Harvey's and cooking the meat which is similar to home cooking. So I had complete blood panels done every 3 months for the first 9 months to make sure they were getting everything they needed. I think you do need to be more consistent on checking their levels when home cooking as opposed to a raw food that is labeled as being complete and balanced.  If the raw food you choose is only meat, I'd check their levels every 3 months for the first 9 months to make sure they are getting everything they need in their diet.

Some dogs can have such a build up of chemicals and toxins in their systems that when switching to raw, it can cause tummy upsets and diarrhea. If you have ever done a holistic detox, you'll know what I'm talking about. So transition them slowly by adding a small amount of the new raw food to what they are currently eating. Keep adding more of the raw and less of the old food until you have them completely switched over. If tummy upsets or diarrhea occur, just back off to what they had the day before and were ok with and stay there for a few days before increasing the amount of raw again.


----------

